# Ringer has hemangiosarcoma of the heart



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I just got back from the Ocala ER after a 4-1/2 hour appointment with Ringer. When I got back this evening after running errands, I let the Hooligans out to potty and then I went out to make their dinner. Ringer didn't look interested, and when his dinner was ready I had to call him a few times and then he refused to eat it. He was panting heavily, couldn't walk more than a couple steps.

After everyone ate I put the five away and took him to the ER. After bloodwork, x-rays, ultrasound he was diagnosed with hemanigosarcoma - the tumor is in his heart. This is what killed Echo. She drained the fluid away from the tumor and said he'd feel better and he did. Her RX was to take him to McD's on the way home for a double cheeseburger which he wolfed down. 

I'm not sure how much longer he has. I won't do anything heroic to extend his life, just keep giving him his meds, therapy, etc until he no longer has a quality life.

I feel like getting drunk.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. I don't think there is anything else to say. Of course he's lucky to have you.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

(((((((((Gayle))))))))







Oh Gayle, I am so very sorry.







This was so sudden, you didn't really have time to prepare for news like this. I so wish there was something I could do or say to help right now. I imagine that Ringer isn't at all as upset as you are. Ringer knows that he has the best Mom. Gayle, Ringer draws his peace now from knowing that right now, as always, you take the BEST care of him. He is a lucky, lucky dog to have you. Ringer has no doubts about that.

I am sending prayers for you Gayle, and for Ringer.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I am so sorry. I don't think there is anything else to say. Of course he's lucky to have you.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Many, many thoughts and prayers going out to you, Ringer, and your whole crew


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Gayle...I am so very sorry







Hugs to you and your furcrew...


Cherri


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Gayle, I saw the title in the Recent Topics box and had a horrible feeling it was your Ringer. I am so sorry to hear this news. Please keep us posted and know we are thinking about you.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear this. If I lived closer we could go get drunk together! Hugs to you & Ringer.

Kristina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Your support and prayers are really appreciated.

I'm not sure how Ringer is doing this AM - he only moved once last night - a few feet. This AM it took a while to get him outside. I'll give him his meds for his other problems and see how it goes. I'm just devastated. I knew he didn't have much time because of the other health issues, but the diagnosis we got last night really blew me away.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Oh Gayle, I am so sorry . My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ringer. There are no words for times like these.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I have had Ringer and you on my mind all day. Thank you for the update. I wish it were better-- for him, and for you. I will continue to pray and send good energy that things go as well as is possible for both you and sweetie Ringer. Such a love he is, I was peeking at his pics in your photo link. Handsome dog with such a loving, caring owner.. lucky Ringer to have all your support and loving care. Wishing I were closer to somehow help.... hugs
Patti and GrimmiWuff


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Bugger, bugger, bugger!!!







I am so sorry to read this, you have all been through such a lot recently and this is such a low blow. I'll be thinking of you all and I wish there was something more I could do for you than just offer hugs, best wishes and shared tears.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh no. 

Does that explain the anemia?

I am so sorry Gayle. Dammit. 

Well, keep those double cheeses coming. I am just sick about this.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

We are all here for you. Hugs to you and your family and a big hug to Ringer !


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very very sorry Gayle. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ringer right now and always.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Gayle,

I am so sorry. Please give Ringer a big hug and kiss from me.







This is how I lost Basu, except it was his spleen.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Having faced cancer twice myself with dogs I've had I understand something of how you feel about this, Gayle. It's always so sudden whether we think about the possibility or not. The diagnosis still hits like a club. Of course I'm very sorry to hear of this and I hope you have as many days left with Ringer as possible. It has long been my thought that the final days when we grieve for their passing is the price we pay for all they gave us so unconditionally. Ringer gave you so much that the pain you now face is a much dearer price accordingly.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Gayle, I am so sorry.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Ringer ate breakfast, drank water, but even after his 8 AM dose of Pred and 100mg Tramadol, he cannot stand nor walk even if I help him up, his front end is now too weak. Last night he cried several times when I was helping him up the ramp. It's a lose, lose situation, I have to do what's best for him.

I've called my neighbor and he's going to help me put Ringer in the van and I'll stop my McD's for a bag of doublecheeseburgers, and then take him to the ER for his trip to the Bridge.

I feel like crap. 

My vet's office called this AM when they received the report from last night's visit to the ER, but Dr. Pearson isn't on duty. They offered to call her but I figured I'll stay here in Ocala. Except for Dr. Pearson, he's been to Dr. Jones, the ER doctor, more than any of the other doctors at our vet's office in Micanopy so he's going to be in good hands.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh Gayle,{{hugs}} My heart is breaking for you.

Please know you are the best mommy to Ringer! 
I am thinking of you, and will think of you, Ringer and all the rest of the Hooligans over the days to come.

Please take care.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Gayle, just like always, spoiling your Hooligans-- Ringer feels totally comfortable knowing that even now (as always) you are putting him and his needs first. Big hugs to you, and prayers continue for you. I am so very sorry.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Gayle, I am really sorry & sad about the turn of events for you and Ringer. It is just shocking. I am thinking of you and your Ringer-Dinger. If I could I would have a case of cheese burgers delivered to Ringer.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Gayle, I am so sorry to hear this. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm so sorry. Wishing you both many good days together.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

You are in my thoughts. I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

My heart breaks for you.

Joanne


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm writing though a veil of tears. I am so sorry. Words may not comfort you a lot at this time, but Ringer has had the best of life. 

I wish for him a quiet passing and for you the knowledge that even in this you were his best champion.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

See this link
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=693890


----------

